# Ogmore Castle + Candleston Castle, S. Wales - 08/07



## jezamon (Sep 17, 2009)

Ogmore Castle was initially constructed in 1116 by William de Londres as part of the Norman invasion of Wales. The castle was in use until the 19th century for a range of purposes, including a court of justice and a prison, but is now a substantial set of remains and local landmark.


photos from first visit:




























photos from second visit:
























































-------------------------

Candleston Castle is a castle located near the village of Merthyr Mawr. Despite its name it was a fortified manor house built during the later parts of the 14th century. It was altered many times eventually becoming abandoned as some time in the 19th century. Most of the manor has been overwhelmed by sand dunes and Candleston Castle is on the edge of this area.
It is thought that the name "Candleston" may be a corruption of "Cantilupeston", and that the castle may have belonged to the Norman-Welsh de Cantilupe family (see Walter de Cantilupe).


















i just found this: http://www.raymond-stone.co.uk/#/candleston-castle/4528124547 ...and according to a news article i found, looks like this all happened about a year after i visited it. very cool! will have to go and have another look soon then


----------



## Darkness (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! there's a lot still there isn't there!
Luv the pic of the tree through the broken wall.
Iteresting bit of history about the place too...


----------



## jezamon (Sep 17, 2009)

Darkness said:


> Wow! there's a lot still there isn't there!
> Luv the pic of the tree through the broken wall.
> Iteresting bit of history about the place too...



mmm, i was pleasantly surprised!

just edited the end of my post, as i just discovered Candleston castle has been restored


----------



## r3quiem (Sep 18, 2009)

I remember Ogmore from school trips as a kid! How odd.

Never even heard of candleston castle.

Looks great. Would be cool to see how it looks now too after the work.


----------



## Labb (Sep 18, 2009)

Very good shots here. Sorry the locations are too far away from where I am living.


----------



## jonney (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice photo's there Jezamon keep up the good work


----------



## jezamon (Sep 18, 2009)

r3quiem said:


> I remember Ogmore from school trips as a kid! How odd.
> 
> Never even heard of candleston castle.
> 
> Looks great. Would be cool to see how it looks now too after the work.



oh cool, where did you go to school?

i'm not sure how i came across Candleston Castle, tbh. i usually look online for castles to visit, but i think i actually found that one by accident!

there are a few photos on that website, of how it looks during and after restoring. think that's only phase 1 though, there's more to come!


----------



## jezamon (Sep 18, 2009)

Labb said:


> Very good shots here. Sorry the locations are too far away from where I am living.



thank you  aw yeah, that's exactly how i feel about all the other wonderful places people post on here, heh!


----------



## jezamon (Sep 18, 2009)

jonney said:


> Nice photo's there Jezamon keep up the good work



thank you


----------



## r3quiem (Sep 18, 2009)

I been a Pontypridd boy all my life... well 3 years in Bristol for uni like but thats about it.

Think it was a geography trip that sent us down that way mind.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 19, 2009)

Ive passed a couple of interesting looking ones in South Wales I thought of looking at, all I have seen so far is Builth and that is just earth works


----------

